# water bowl problem



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a small dish with high sides that I fill water in for my little girl. It sits beside the food bowl and I think when she eats she trys to do it from standing on the water bowl or when she is drinking the waters she tips it. Either way she keeps spilling her water, like all of it. What can I do to prevent this from happening? 

Also, I realize when she is drinking it is like the water goes up her nose because she will sneeze. Does anyone else's hedgies have this happen?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I would have it happen if I hadn't changed bowls. Snarf has 2 ceramic bowls - one about 3" across; the water bowl is about 2". I was going to switch bowls - so the water was in the bigger one but my BF stopped me and said watch how he eats first. So that night, I watched him climb into his big bowl and park his butt on one edge with his face shoved into the food on the other side. :lol: Ate his entire meal that way. 

My suggestion...bigger bowls with wider bases...or at least for the water. Snarf really likes to get in with his food (his previous owner used a dog dish, so it was waaaay too big for him). When I've given him treats in a smaller dish, he inevitably steps on the edge of the dish and bonks himself in the head, with food/water flying everywhere. :lol: He gets really ticked, too...verrrrry funny to watch karma in action. :lol:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I use a short sided dish and a water bottle for my hedgie. she will drink from the water bottle, and eat out of the dish and she seams fine with it.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I suggest the mighty power of velcro :shock: . Seriously, my dad glued velcro to the bottom of emma's water dish and on the bottom of her cage and it works like charm.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

There are a number of different places where you can get bowls that would work better. I usually get the creme brule bowls @ Pier 1 Imports for $1.50 each. (Originally purchased for creme brule, but who are we kidding? :roll: )
Some have purchased bowls at the dollar store. But ultimately, you do want something that won't spill when it's leaned on. Lower sides and/or wider base.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I use a reptile waterer for my little guy. It's basically a bowl that fills from a water bottle. The nice thing is that he can't tip it by standing on it since that's what it was designed for.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

I also second the reptile water dish. I rarely fill it even half, but it's a good counterweight and it has a slope to the dish so it might be more helpful to younger hedgies.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Just remember if you use a reptile water dish, it still has to be cleaned and refilled daily.


----------

